# Stanley plastic handles



## JohnPW (14 Jun 2013)

Hello all,

I can't seem to find much info on this.

When did Stanley (UK) start putting plastic handles on their planes and other tools (not icluding the lower range DIY types) when the handles were previously made of wood? I have a feeling it's not all that recent. I have a Stanley hand drill with plastic handles which I bought new, it must have been at least the early 90s if not before.


----------



## AndyT (14 Jun 2013)

But the early 90s have only just happened! They were recent!
If it helps, I bought my first Stanley chisel and screwdrivers in about 1972 and they had plastic handles as did the plane I bought in about 1979.

Here's some more information: these are from a guide to making furniture published to promote Stanley tools in 1966:












- plastic on the chisels, screwdriver and plane; wood on the Yankee, brace and saws.


----------



## Vann (14 Jun 2013)

I bought my first plane, a Stanley No.4, new in 1973. It had wood handles (being New Zealand it could possibly have been slightly older stock - maybe a year or two). My BIL bought a Stanley No.6 around 1980 (he can't remember exactly). It has the "G12-006" as well as "No.6" cast on the heel - and plastic handles.

Record possibly went to plastic handles much later. My SP4 has wooden handles and dates to 1992-95. Both Record and Stanley had introduced plastic handled "modernised" plough planes from the 1980s.

HTH

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## tim burr (15 Jun 2013)

I think stanley went through a stage of doing a bakelite type of handle. One of my work mates has some fitted to his no4 which assuming he got new during his apprenticeship would be about 23 -24 years old.


----------



## baldpate (21 Jun 2013)

tim burr":2yqpav1n said:


> I think stanley went through a stage of doing a bakelite type of handle. One of my work mates has some fitted to his no4 which assuming he got new during his apprenticeship would be about 23 -24 years old.


I think you may be right. I have a No4 Stanley from the 70's/80's, with a handle made of some sort of plastic/man-made material. I also bought for the parts one of the current Stanley handle replacement kits , and the handles are quite different - much nastier, poorly finished shiny black plastic, whereas the early one feel not unpleasant to the touch.


----------



## Dangermouse (22 Jun 2013)

I hate plastic handles with a passion unparalleled in the known universe :evil: ( well just saying :-" )


----------



## David C (23 Jun 2013)

I have an idea that the plastic used in UK, around the eighties was polystyrene. A sort of streaky pink and brown.

If the flashing ridges were sanded down and the whole gone over with oooo wire wool and Autosol, the feel became acceptable.

I have never been sure of the difference between holding plastic and varnish?

best wishes,
David Charlesworth


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Jun 2013)

That's why all mine are stripped and soaked in linseed. They just feel so much nicer.


----------



## AndyT (23 Jun 2013)

Polystyrene sounds more likely than Bakelite. You can get the wood grain effect by adding saltpetre to the granules before injection moulding.


----------



## rxh (23 Jun 2013)

I believe that Bakelite is quite hard and produces crumbs if you try to cut off a sliver.

This Stanley No.4 dates from 1980 and came with plastic handles which I disliked so I made wooden replacements, finished with linseed oil. I think they look and feel better than the originals.


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Jun 2013)

David C":36r61cmj said:


> I have never been sure of the difference between holding plastic and varnish?
> 
> best wishes,
> David Charlesworth



Well David, If you don't know, your too far gone to explain it to.  :wink:


----------



## Racers (23 Jun 2013)

rxh":28c48hde said:


> I believe that Bakelite is quite hard and produces crumbs if you try to cut off a sliver.
> 
> This Stanley No.4 dates from 1980 and came with plastic handles which I disliked so I made wooden replacements, finished with linseed oil. I think they look and feel better than the originals.



Hi rxh

Nice shaped tote.

Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Jun 2013)

Sure that tote's not a handle?


----------



## Vann (24 Jun 2013)

phil.p":yqcflgdc said:


> Sure that tote's not a handle?


Yes the _Tote_ is a handle - the back one. The _Knob_ is also a handle - the front one :!: 

I find it easier to type just four letters _Tote_, than 11 _Rear Handle_ (hammer) I also like that _Tote_ is ye olde English, and that _Knob_ sounds slightly risque.

Have I started an arguement yet? :mrgreen: 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Jun 2013)

Nah, been there, done that.


----------



## Corneel (24 Jun 2013)

I really thought Stanley still made wooden handled planes, but I can't find them anymore, so I am obviously wrong. Interesting to see that add from 1972. So that makes my #4 older then I thought it would be. Funny.


----------



## Vann (26 Jun 2013)

Here's a Stanley plastic tote I picked up somewhere. Black plastic, not like redish ones described so far.






If you folks have not seen one like this before, it may be a product of Stanley Australia (I've seen a pikky of an Australian plane with one of these). This one has no toe screw hole and is therefore, for a No.3 or No.4 (the pikky was of a No.4). I don't know if they made them in the larger size.



Corneel":3pktq14u said:


> I really thought Stanley still made wooden handled planes...


Do the modern "Sweethart" ones count? :mrgreen: 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jun 2013)

The plastic handles appeared late 70s, as far as I recall. I think they were made from some form of resin, which had metal filings mixed in with the plastic. This gave them the streaky look, which at a distance could resemble grain. Around this time, Stanley also did a limited edition No. 4 with a polished black resin handle, in a presentation box. I bought one, which I liked, but I didn't use it much, and I sold it on to another Forum member a few years ago.


----------

